# Interesting Article



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I was reading my news feed and saw this and figured I'd share;

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/04/business/04labor.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1


I'm not even really sure where I stand on this.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

The Unions have no business supporting anyone running for political office..

It is the dues Union members pay that wind up as campaign contrabutions..

People don't give money away and not expect something in return down the line.. 

The states bleeding red ink over State pension funds are finally realizing they got support from a Union and actually made a deal with the devil.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't like the governmant OVER powering the unions, but, I do like the idea of making a law that will not allow a union to charge it's member's dues. That would be fine with me. If the union is able to maintain itself, without mandatory dues, that would prove how loyal it's members are. It's doubtful they could.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

The problems is not the Unions, it's that the Government is not for profit and they just keep getting fatter and fatter and very inefficient.


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

B4T said:


> The Unions have no business supporting anyone running for political office..
> 
> What is the difference between Unions supporting candidates and corporations, associations, lobbyists, etc supporting candidates? They are all supporting candidates that will vote favorable on issues that affect their interests.
> 
> ...


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

pjmurph2002 said:


> If we ban one entity, we must ban them all. Get rid of the lobbyists, and all political donations.
> 
> We are destroying ourselves as a country. We have become short sighted, and are only interested in short term gains and instant profit. We need to invest for long term if we are to turn things around.


HELLS YEAH! Shut them ALL down!


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I guess I should nix that plan to become a union shop.:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

pjmurph2002 said:


> B4T said:
> 
> 
> > The Unions have no business supporting anyone running for political office..
> ...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Thinking more about this today, Imagine how much CROOKED corperate America would take advantage of the American people if their were NO unions. They can't be trusted to do right on their own.


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

Damn those union workers at Goldman Sachs and AIG!


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

I donate money to the unions for political donations in turn, therefore in a sense they(the union) makes donations to politicians on my behalf.I also pay my dues because I wish to, I really recommend those who think they know the facts on unions to study the labor laws just a little bit, you will find that even our dues are on a voluntary basis by statute. Now as far as unions trying to elect or even sway any political race, I would like to remind you that this issue did happen in the USA where tricky **** is no crook,Reagan swaps drugs for guns (and Ollie paid) Clinton got his cigar and the son of a bush not only is clueless that he no longer is the pres but he is still curious to how in the world he won "TWICE EVEN" It is good to see good post on such a touchy situation.


----------

